# New Holias malabaricus



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I picked this guy up today for $40. If you're in DC and in the market for a 12" wolf, let me know and I'll send you to the right place.

Anyway, here are a few pics I took after dropping him in a new tank.
View attachment 76711

View attachment 76712

View attachment 76713


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks evil, get us some feeding pics


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

how active is he?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i mite get one of them from my lfs its about 6-7 inches ....how do u like him so far


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice Hoplias


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

wolfs are cool!
i want one, there teeth is humongous!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

they have nice teeth, but they are lazy and boooorriiinnggg

But I still love them!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You just got to love these prehistoric looking fish. My Hoplias was only a few inches, so this guy must be a monster. He looksgreat, btw


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

They are rather lazy, no disputing that. However, with the recent popularity surge (and subsequent rise in prices), it's nice to find one locally for a good price. Kept me from shelling out bigger bucks for a smaller one.

I'll be training him over to shrimp (shouldn't be too hard) over the next few days.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice man. Did you take the pictures with natural sunlight? They look good.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Pictures were taken with a Canon D20 with a 70-200mm f/4L lens. Flash was a remote flash transmitter with the flash above the tank in the first 2 and for the last I held it about a foot to my left.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

any chance of getting pics of the 18" you were talking about on WW?


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I would have to go to the store to take the pics, and it's about an hour away. However, I'll try next time I'm there.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Clay said:


> Pictures were taken with a Canon D20 with a 70-200mm f/4L lens. Flash was a remote flash transmitter with the flash above the tank in the first 2 and for the last I held it about a foot to my left.
> [snapback]1197729[/snapback]​


Nice man, Nice. Thats a No Bullshit Rig right there


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW.40 bucks is a steal...congrads on finding one...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

sorry, I didn't mean to sound like such an ass, but you have a very nice fish too. And especially for only $40. I was just caught off guard by how big you said that the other one was. Just out of curiosity, how much did they want for that 18 incher? Thanks bro.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I didn't ask. I'll find out, but I'm sure it wasn't that expensive.

I didn't think you sounded like an ass. I thought it was a valid question. No blood no foul


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

I've never seen eyes on a malabaricus like that...almost looks like a black.

lol, you may have gotten more of a steal than you think...

Probably not though. Awsome fish man. 40$ is amazing, no doubt about that.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

he looks nasty







congrats.........


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn great looking fish


----------

